# WTB-TREK Team bike



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Anybody remember these from 1987? 

They had quite the dream team back then. This one is under construction obviously. It has a Potts made Type II fork, WTB speedmaster roller cams (by the way, I need one arm for the rear), bonded aluminum frame designed by Charlie Cunningham, Potts bars, Specialized GX23 rims, Spec. stem, Suntour XC post, Turbo seat, Ground Control tires, etc. All the Specialized stuff was designed by WTB if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry for the blurry pic, when I downsized it to be small enough for MTBR it got blurry for some reason. Anybody know how to avoid this? Im electronically challenged.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Sorry for the blurry pic, when I downsized it to be small enough for MTBR it got blurry for some reason. Anybody know how to avoid this? Im electronically challenged.


Where do you come up with all these cool bikes!!!

To keep the resolution high when downsizing you need a good graphics program. Since those programs generally cost money (which is better spent on bikes), I personally don't own any good graphics programs.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Anybody remember these from 1987?
> 
> They had quite the dream team back then. This one is under construction obviously. It has a Potts made Type II fork, WTB speedmaster roller cams (by the way, I need one arm for the rear), bonded aluminum frame designed by Charlie Cunningham, Potts bars, Specialized GX23 rims, Spec. stem, Suntour XC post, Turbo seat, Ground Control tires, etc. All the Specialized stuff was designed by WTB if I remember correctly.


What is it that you wish to know? Bonded alum. frame, I AM VERY MUCH SURPRISED THAT THE FRAME IS STILL ALIVE, since the majority broke. Most had grease guard bottom brackets, WTB hubs ect. Since the frames were outfitted for the race team, most had custom wide range gearing with a shimano 600 Ex rear derailleur and 34-14 Sunt Tour new winner freewheels and double chainwheels 46-34.

From the picture, its right about the time WTB switched over to the hollow arms, instead of the hand milled arms with holes drilled into them. Its a beaut nonetheless. RE: Grease Guard bearings prior to ACON, were good for about a year. I use to have mine even last less than that....its just a warning. Actually, Phil Wood can supply you with the correct size sealed bearing w/o the Grease Guard groove which will last much longer but is not nearly the quality of the acon bearing.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

fillet-brazed, your collection is simply amazing. Never seen a bike from you that was not a "I want it" Bike. For the graphics, try Irfanview (http://www.irfanview.com/), which is a very functional freeware picture viewer. You can also resize pics with this great little programm.

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## tianyou (Jan 13, 2004)

That's a cool bike most people wouldn't even recognize. Do you know anything about its history? Was it actually raced? By whom?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Michael for the compliments and info. I downloaded it and it seems cool so far. I have a lot more pictures now that used to be inaccessible due to invalid file format but now they all show up. Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I bought it from a shed of a WTB employee and just got the impression it was just his personal bike. I should have asked. Trek did sell this team bike in limited numbers...speced pretty much just the same as this one...


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Anybody remember these from 1987?


yep, I bought a red one in '87, not a team bike, but all XT, U brake rear instead of rollercam, and plain old fork. Thought that bonded alu was the way to go back then. Had a Vitus Carbone road bike before that also. I was stoked that Charley designed the bike, that was the reason I got one, held up fine for me but it was a long bike(chainstays and TT?).

Another good find FB, please let us know when you find stuff that you don't want. hint hint, 18" early/mid 80's Timberwolf....


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

I remember those days. Todd DeAngelis, Roy Rivers, Joey Peterson racing those bikes. They use to drive to races in the WTB team vehicle - convertible GTO with bike racks mounted to the trunk. The sprint finish between Roy Rivers and Joe Murray after 50 miles at the Sierra 7500.


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

*WTB Suntour Team Bike*

...does anybody know something about this wtb-suntour team bike (I think it's from 1990)? Is this a 'normal' phoenix frame or also something custom? Thanks...
huelse


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*a small bike by todays standards*

isn't it? i guess that rider would be on a bike one to two inches llonger in the top tube.
he would have more power but would it be more comfortable?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool picture. Where did you find that? I would guess thats around 88 or so.....Maybe 89...

I dont recognize that rider...


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*potts frame & typeII*



huelse said:


> ...does anybody know something about this wtb-suntour team bike (I think it's from 1990)? Is this a 'normal' phoenix frame or also something custom? Thanks...
> huelse


welp, i'm not an expert, but that appears to be a Potts built frame with a Type II racing fork. it would be a predecessor to an actual "Phoenix" frame, as those came out in 93, and any bike before that coming out of WTB would either be a true Cunningham or a steel bike built by Potts. Anything early WTB/Cunningham/Potts is just so dang right on, but i'm biased i guess. The seat binder in the back is just like on my Potts frame, through the seat stays, just like the early ritcheys.

i would kill to have the Suntour/WTB team kit, purdy cool eh.

oh, and i wish i still had my neon yellow XC9000 like that rig.

The whole bike is WTB grease guard in that picture, headset, hubs, headset.

Makes you wonder where rigs like this are.

thanks for the picture

Over and out
nate

oh yeah, anyone notice the Ritchey Commando in the background? nice.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

Nate and Company; 

Your right!!!! Its a Steve Potts "production bike". Tig welded. The fork is a Type II. The rider is a very fast Marin County local. How did someone get a hold of that picture????

Victorthewombat


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

victorthewombat said:


> Nate and Company;
> 
> Your right!!!! Its a Steve Potts "production bike". Tig welded. The fork is a Type II. The rider is a very fast Marin County local. How did someone get a hold of that picture????
> 
> Victorthewombat


Yeah, I was wondering why it wasnt fillet brazed. Steve always did the race bikesthat way in the years prior.... I was thinking perhaps Mark Slate could have made that one cause it was tigged but I dont think he made too many frames.

Whos the rider?


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet Brazed; 

Rider is Logan Kelsey. The picture is a wee bit earlier than 1990 its 1999/1998. The bike I would not rule out a being Slate, but as you know, not many were made; the Swifts were also very few and Stevie and Markie could not help "modifying it" until it cost almost as a full blown Potts. 

Cheers, 

Victor


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Cool picture. Where did you find that? I would guess thats around 88 or so.....Maybe 89...
> 
> I dont recognize that rider...


....The picture is from the 1991 suntour components catalog...we did some scans last week...I hope to post more stuff....


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

huelse said:


> ....The picture is from the 1991 suntour components catalog...we did some scans last week...I hope to post more stuff....


I could be wrong about the rider being Logan, but it sure looks like him. That picture is definitely a 1988 or 1989 look at the early model Giro helmet.

Victor


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sleeping in Seattle*

For grins I peruse local CL listings whenever I am in the big city and have the time. My local CL, although it covers the entire coast of OR is pretty worthless and if anything good comes up more than likely it is 5 hrs away. This one came up last night and I made the deal today and would like to thank all the locals for not paying attention.

Original owner, built up by Mark Slate for him when he was still in HS. Pretty much like FB's. Dusty and dirty with some paint chips but definitely will live to ride again. Needs a saddle, some pedals with toe flips, some XT shifters, although the originals are Deore, and some love. (I had posted originally that I thought it needed a greaseguard headset and pedals but in looking on Mombat I found out that this bike predates them.)


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Hell yes


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice. Did you get it for the $1 listed on the ad?


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Definitely one of the better bumps to a zombie thread. More photos and a build spec please. Awesome bike!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Nice. Did you get it for the $1 listed on the ad?


More like the make offer. All considered. Got it with free delivery and he also decided to include the seatpost which saved some scrounging.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

Major score, that's going to make a nice rider. Congrats!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet! Nobody's picked up one of those in a while. Maybe after you clean it up we can see more pictures.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Sweet! Nobody's picked up one of those in a while. Maybe after you clean it up we can see more pictures.


Might be awhile because my tools and stand are 4 hrs. away and I am heading up to AK and won't be back until Sept..


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Send it to me! I'm just down the coast....like 14 hours down the coast.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hell of a score there. Can't wait to see it cleaned up and back in action.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fantastic score. I dig those. This is definitely one of the bikes I am really looking for.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Bigwheel, great find! Very rare. This thread was posted just a couple weeks after the VRC forum was started. And I forgot I even posted that. Great bike. I know where another is, but the guy won't give it up... yet. 

With a little elbow grease and some help from Steve Potts here it is now:









And more here:

fiveandaquarter


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I got ahold of Mark and he remembered it and the owner. Not a team bike per se as the owner was not a "team" member so I guess you could call it a replica. Regardless it shook the dust off of this thread and exposed another particle of mtb's past.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

FB, mine has a ways to go before it looks like that and will still lack the Potts stem, this one has a Salsa roller and I think I will just keep to the original spec. He had a Turbo saddle on it that he kept for whatever reason but the Specialized one looks right on there too. The Team bikes are one thing apparently and the replica is another aspect of the genre. I owe Mark a visit so maybe I will drag it down there and get him in on it as he was the one that built it up originally and may have some good input. Hope all is well! B


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Hell of a find Bigwheel.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

That is a great find Bigwheel, I'm sure it will clean up nice!

Dave, your bike is looking great, I haven't seen that in a long time. Nice to see this thread revived.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> FB, mine has a ways to go before it looks like that and will still lack the Potts stem, this one has a Salsa roller and I think I will just keep to the original spec. He had a Turbo saddle on it that he kept for whatever reason but the Specialized one looks right on there too. The Team bikes are one thing apparently and the replica is another aspect of the genre. I owe Mark a visit so maybe I will drag it down there and get him in on it as he was the one that built it up originally and may have some good input. Hope all is well! B


BP, all is well! Good to hear from you. As you may know, WTB designed the geometry on these as a collaboration when the two joined forces for the race team. Interesting that WTB was designing tires for Specialized and frames for Trek at the same time. They are neat bikes and it's still one of my favorites. Does yours have a press-fit BB? Mine's got a unique stainless cable guide under the shell that looks like Charlie's signature work.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> BP, all is well! Good to hear from you. As you may know, WTB designed the geometry on these as a collaboration when the two joined forces for the race team. Interesting that WTB was designing tires for Specialized and frames for Trek at the same time. They are neat bikes and it's still one of my favorites. Does yours have a press-fit BB? Mine's got a unique stainless cable guide under the shell that looks like Charlie's signature work.


Obviously collaborations were easier to achieve back then eh?

Yes it has the press-fit bb but a standard cable guide. Mine also has solid brake arms rather than the ones with holes like yours.

I hosed it off today and rubbed it down a bit and the paint is definitely chipped more than yours. Not that it matters but it will never be a garage queen in my hands anyways! I will be happy to just get it in riding condition this fall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

Bigwheel, have you found a spec sheet yet? Also, did they come with a Potts stems? I get a kick looking at the size of the headtube decal, they sure didn't want WTB overshadowing Trek.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Bigwheel, have you found a spec sheet yet? Also, did they come with a Potts stems? I get a kick looking at the size of the headtube decal, they sure didn't want WTB overshadowing Trek.


I think the replica bikes had a Specialized stem if I recall. Team bikes were seen with custom fillet-brazed Potts stems.

BP, how about the braze-on FD mounts? I don't think I see them on yours.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

FB, I imagine with the Type II and Potts stem the front end is dialed, but how does it ride overall?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

It has a strap fr. der. but there is the same hole that is above the one on yours but I am not sure what it is for? 

And Shawn, I am not sure if there is a spec sheet for these? I suffer from BADD, Bicycle Attention Deficit Disorder, and have never been able to make one of those nice bit lists that others seem to be able to come up with. Sorry.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh man, that is nice! I think Paul Thomasberg rode one of these for a brief time also, but not 100 percent accurate on that.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

FB and Bigwheel,

Any chance you guys could take some up close pics of the decals on your frames?
It would be a big help on my current project.


Steve


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Great find! When I picked up my Potts from Mark Slate's house, he showed me the designs for the Trek bikes that he was drafting. I thought they were pretty cool when the WTB guys put these modified versions together for the team.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I put a saddle on the bike today. The seatpost collar is very cool, although the AC binder, while light, looks funky to me. The bike is headed to Marin so perhaps it will find rebirth in its homeland?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

BW, now that you have it with you....any chance of some close ups of the decals, and some tasty full bike shots?



Steve


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

after reading this informative thread about the trek bike. I saw an ad in our local CL of a similar looking bike. I checked back here but I couldn't find anything in these pics or verbage that said the bike you all are talking about is a trek 8000. This bike is sooo close in color scheme and some of it components so I purchased it.
Can anybody tell me if this is the same bike?
It's a nice light bike but needs that bolt-on front der, I do like to see the mathouser brake pads on there. From the looks of this bike it was ridden in the city or light towpath use. The chainstay is nice for the most part and most of the paint chips are from storage it seems.
The rear U brake is mint and even the bolts that hold it down (that are painted) haven't been touched by a wrench.
The area that holds the front der is a mess from someone trying to do something (I imaging they tried to get some kind of clamp-on front der to work) .
It doesn't have a headtube badge and doesn't look like there was one there. The main tube decals are cleared over so the headtube couldn't have fallen off?? 
Serial number is 286668
TIA.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

syklystt said:


> Can anybody tell me if this is the same bike?


Same frame. Different (worse) EVERYTHING else.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya...thats OK...I just wanted the frame/forks really. I'll replace the shifter, rear der, chainrings, handlebars/grips, brake levers, tires and pedals and seat. I think the stem is orig. and the seatclamp appears to be also (from the mombat bike). I'll add a hiterite to it and cover the marred-up seatpost (again from the mombat site). I have every thing except the front der.
can anybody tell me what make/model that front der is?
I see on fillet-brazed pic there's a dura ace one...are these easy to come by?
TIA


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

syklystt said:


> ...are these easy to come by?


The derailleur should be. The metal mounting plate between the derailleur and the frame not so much.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> The derailleur should be. The metal mounting plate between the derailleur and the frame not so much.


Trek still uses (or until recently) a similar bolt on braze-on adapter for their Madone frames. A trip to a Trek dealer might turn something up.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks...I have to look around some to see if I can source one, otherwise I'll just have one made up, luckily its not too difficult of a part....3d printer to the rescue.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

halaburt said:


> Same frame. Different (worse) EVERYTHING else.


And the Mark Slate modified BB to accept the WTB Grease Guard.


----------

